# forehead cyst excision



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 5, 2010)

Hello all,

The INCISIONS were marked in an elliptical pattern over the cysts. Ultimately, some skin weill need to be removed overlying these cysts. The lateral cyst was addressed initially. The incisions were mde taking care not to penertrate the cyst wall. This was very tedious as the wall extended neraly through the skin. Once this was accomplished, the cyst was dissected free from surrounding tissues. _The cyst extended down to the level of the periosteum._ The musculature was very thinned as well. Once the cyst was totally removed, the neighboring cyst was addressed in an identical manner.

Ha, 114XX or 210xx?


----------



## SS62 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Jamie

I would definitely go with 210XX codes, since it is to the periosteum.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 6, 2010)

that is what I was thinking...use deep rather subq


----------

